# anyone had both a natural labor and prior D&C while awake-comparison of pain?



## teaandme

I plan to have an unmedicated labor with a midwife at a hospital, likely waterbirth unless some contraindication to that presents itself. What has surprised me is that some people are discouraging and kind of judgemental about it, smirking or saying, "oh you are going to try to do it natural". These are also people that have different priorities than me so maybe that plays into it some, both wanted an epidural with their labor, were happy with their choice and I don't have any judgements about that, to each their own. I've stopped sharing my plans with others unless I know they will be supportive.

Last year I had a D&C after a miscarriage and declined the OR, sedation etc. People thought I was crazy for doing that but I am very risk averse and felt I could handle the pain. I had it as an office procedure, had a few shots of local anesthetic in my uterus which didn't seem to do much but the pain, cramping and contracting but it was manageable and I was glad I did it the way I did. 

Anyone had an unmedicated labor and a previous D&C while awake? I expect the labor pain to be far more intense and obviously longer but was curious if anyone has had both and could share their experiences.


----------



## Spudtastic

No I haven't had an awake d&c. They only do them at the hospital here under a general so that's what I had to do. 
There was a thread on b&b a long time ago about how painful childbirth was and rate it out of 10 compared to an injury (cramp or something). I thought it was crazy because in my books cramp was 2 and childbirth was 10 but some ladies had it as the other way around which surprised me.

I've had two totally different births. The first I had an epidural. The second I had a natural birth in a birthing pool. However the pain was different with both. The first I had back to back contractions from 2cm. A contraction would stop and the next one would begin. There was no break from the pain and It was a long and slow labour.
My second, the water was amazing. Contractions were easy to handle as they stayed 3 to 4 minutes apart throughout and active labour was only 5 hours.

So whilst this doesn't answer your question I hope it helps.

I found hypnobirthing the mongan method really good for pan management techniques. I just read the book but it's better to do a course.


----------



## BunnyN

I managed to avoid a D&C despite a bit of a complicated MC. One of my big reasons for doing so was that I really didn't like the idea of a general anaesthetic for something relatively 'minor'. Several people I know have had long term effects from general anaesthetic. I didn't actually know it was possible to have a D&C without although I have wondered about it so your story is interesting to me. I'm afraid I cant actually help directly with your question though. 

I have had two natural labours and although they were very painful I found the pain quite different to other types of pain. First there is a huge rush of adrenaline and other hormones. A well as the pain there is a lot going on. It is exciting and interesting to feel the labour progress. I also got very sleepy during parts of my labours and took short naps during both of them! It seems an odd reaction but I think it just how my body responded to the endorphins and seemed to act as a natural pain relief. My MW did comment that I acted liike I was high on pot from the endorphins, lol. There is also a break between contractions when the pain goes away and you have the chance to relax. It seemed to me that most of the time the contractions were super short and the breaks between were long, even when they were not really. I think the adrenaline must have 'sped up' the contractions in my head. 

Before our 1st we went to see around the hospital we were planning to have the birth at. They said they supported natural birth but after looking around and talking to staff I ended up feeling like they really didn't, including the fact that staff snorted over the thought of not having an epidural. I knew I didn't want an epidural or other pain meds. I felt very strongly that it was the best choice for me and the baby and I know I have a high pain tolerance and am stubborn, lol. In the end we decided to go for a home birth. I wasn't afraid of labour or of the pain which I think helped a lot to stay relaxed and in control. There was only one part of my 1st labour I found harder to cope with. The contractions were intense and my back hurt even between contractions. I had had a very long labour and was getting exaused and discouraged at lack of progress. As it turned out I was in transition and was pushing not long after. I have read that MWs actually look out for you geting panicky and thinking you cant cope as the sign that you are in transition. My second labour was more intesnse and not as long. Again only one part was hard to cope with. I started to feel panicky and just wanted it to be over. Then I suddenly realised that it was a good sign that I was probably getting close, which I was :). I started pushing not long after. I liked the pushing stage both times.

You sound like a similar person as far as being sure of yourself and able not to panic about pain so I think you will be just fine. Every one is different in their reactions and experience so I would never look down on someone who chose an epidural or who tried for a natural birth and ended up taking pain meds. I think it is a shame that natural birth often is never really seen as a real choice though. It is totally possible to do but if no one really believes in it or is supporting you it is going to make it much harder. Of course even the bravest most pain tolerant person is going to have to change their plans sometimes. Things can go wrong and things can make labour more painful than normal so there is no shame in changing a plan but that doesn't mean you are doomed to fail.

Anyway sorry for the novel, hope some part of it helped :).


----------



## teaandme

Thanks for the responses. 

BunnyN- I think most people have a D&C under general anesthesia and when it was determined I would need to have one, they asked me which date I wanted to be scheduled in the OR for. I'm a nurse and knew there were other options so I asked specifically about having it as an office procedure. I felt it was unfortunate that they assume everyone wants it in the OR and they aren't up front about all the options, the pro's and con's of each and then letting the woman decide. I felt like the procedure was fairly minor as well, I was only 6 weeks along. I live in the US and since we don't have universal healthcare, the people who don't have health insurance or money sometimes don't even have the option to have general anesthesia.

Thanks for the very detailed response about your labor experience, it makes sense completely what you said about the endorphins and feeling sleepy. Yes, we have similar mindsets about pain medications and it was so good to read about your experience, thanks for taking the time to respond.


----------

